# +++++satellite1 reference thread



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Think it`s not bad to post some pics as reference to build some new slot cars ?.

It`s all on my webspace...




































Poster pic Buddy Arrington with original signature

















Postcard John Hamilton Sears 1969 Dodge Charger


60`s postcard Daytona Speedway


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

postcard Robert Greeley 71 Plymouth Roadrunner








postcard Buddy Arrington 1971 Plymouth Satellite








postcard Richard Brooks 1969 Dodge Charger








postcard Earl Canavan 1971 Plymouth Satellite








postcard Neil Castles 1970 Dodge Charger








postcard Ben Arnold 1970 Ford Torino


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hamilton vs. Brooks


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

signed postcard Ray Elder 1970 Dodge Charger








postcard Vic Parsons 1971 Mercury








postcard Ronnie Daniel 1972 Chevrolet








postcard Owner: Junie Donlavey, different driver: Ramo Stott,Ray Hendricks,Richard Brooks,Yvon DuHamel,Richie Panch,Jimmy Hensley,Eddie Pettyjohn,Jody Ridley,Bud Moore,Harry Gant,Cale Yarborough 1971 Mercury








postcard Charlie Douglas Roberts 1971 Ford Torino








postcardGordon Johncock 1970 Chevrolet








postcardClarence Henley Gray 1972 Ford Thunderbird


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

postcard Peter Goodwill Hamilton 1971 Plymouth Satellite








postcard Martin David Roberts 1970 Dodge Charger








signed postcard Grant Adcox 1972 Chevrolet








postcard Pete Hamilton 1970 Plymouth Superbird








postcardNeil (Soapy) Castles 1969 Dodge Daytona








postcard Ed Charles Negre 1969 Dodge Charger








postcard Dacid A. Marcis 1970 Dodge Charger








postcard Eddie Bond 1970 Dodge Charger


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

postcard Dean Dalton 1971 Mercury








postcardRichard Petty 1970 Dodge Charger








postcard James Harvey Hylton 1970 Mercury


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

postcard Bill Hollar 1971 Mercury








postcard Buddy Baker 1970 Dodge Daytona


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

died in race
I scanned this mag 2 years ago in high quality for Bruce Patterson( Patto ) in Autralia and he made the Larry Smith decals from this scan.


























Buddy Baker


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

signed poster photo Buddy Arrington









postcard Donnie Allison: 1973 Chevrolet Malibu


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

postcard Dick May 80`s Mercury








signed postcard Herring Burl Bailey: 70`s Pontiac Firebird








postcard Rick Newsom 1973 Ford Torino


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

postcard Paul Tyler 1973 Mercury








postcard Slick Gardner 1973 Mercury








postcard Benny Parsons 1973 Chevrolet








postcard Raymond M. Williams 1973 Ford Torino








postcard Buddy Baker 1975 Ford Torino








postcard David Gene Pearson 1976Mercury








postcard Alton Joney 1973 Chevrolet Chevelle


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

No pics, but great for display


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Wow! Thanks for taking the time to share!


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

some photos from my collection:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

2 of my old Johan Roadrunner scale 1/24, more street then nascar :roll: 

The red plaques are original from end of the 60`s used for parts delivery to Chrysler factorys and the buckles are custom ones - this stuff is from 
a retired Chrysler worker.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

MPC scale 1/16










































This one needs a rebuild


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

*Yes, I collect old nascar stuff, and I àm a real MOPAR Guy* 

not really funny for my wife ;-)


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Love these pictures!!!! Back when NASCAR was worth watching.. That is when the Wide World of Sports wasn't interrupting the race with something stupid like gymnastics crap every 20 minutes!! :freak: half the names I remember, the rest are forgotten or just a vague memory... Thanks Satellite!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Excellent Reference Post


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Wowzer!!!*

Holy Pit Stop, Satellite1, that's is a most awesome collection of photos. magazines, postcards, etc. Ummmmm Dan Gurney Lafayette Ford....

Your dudeship, that reminds me of how it used to be back in the day. Guys would race anything they could get their hands on. Run NASCAR stockers, USAC Indy Cars and Midgets, Le Mans, Tour de France, Can-Am, Trans-Am, Formula One, Formula 5000, a rental car into the pool, etc. Drivers weren't the specialized, one series a season types that we're used to these days. The drivers were versatile and we should honor them by modeling as many types of cars as possible - IMHO. BTW, put some of the bodies on some TYCO chassis...

Russ, the going all senti-MENTAL, Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

posted pictures in this thread are actually appr. 20% of my hole vintage nascar collection *more pictures............To be continued* need some time for additional scanning and digital photos.


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

man i love to see the old stockcars thanks for posting


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This has been a great read and [email protected]@k & will be back!*



hojohn said:


> man i love to see the old stockcars thanks for posting


What John said...Sweet Mopar Heaven man! :woohoo:

Bob...love that 1/16 model...zilla


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Great pics. Even when you finish posting what you have, there's still more.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

DANG SATELLITE!! -- I bow before you -- that is one killer collection of old iron pics & memorabilia.

The first two Plymouths in the post I used to see when me and my dad went to the USAC stock car races at the Milwaukee Mile when I was a kid.

And sweet job on the street Charger model. I just feePay'd my last two a few months ago. They weren't being displayed and I felt like someone else could give them a good home. I'll post a couple pics in a minute. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Here's the 2nd street Charger I had -- like your red one that needs an overhaul except I did mine stripes delete w / white seats & black carpet like my parents' old '73 Charger SE had.

You did a better job on yours  I did mine when I was about 12, I think. The chin spoiler is in the back seat and one of the hood pins went missing but otherwise it was all there.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

This is a combination of the first street Charger kit I had (the black issue) and a later model 1/16th General Lee MPC kit. I used the General's stock car guts to make a '73 Charger stocker.

I snagged the window net from a plastic toy Charger stock car, which amazingly was also 1/16th scale. I see them pop up on feePay once in a while so maybe one day I will snag one just because.

I sold various bits and pieces from the other General Lee I had, plus an extra Hemi engine thru the years. I still have the decals from the black street Charger kit, however.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Thanks*

Very nice!! Thanks for sharing.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Man.. both charger are sooo awesome!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Great pics. Even when you finish posting what you have, there's still more.
> 
> Happy Holidays.


Hi Mike,

yes, lots of stuff , some of them with your helpfull shipping to germany.
Do you received my christmas online mailcard ?.

Ingo


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> The first two Plymouths in the post I used to see when me and my dad went to the USAC stock car races at the Milwaukee Mile when I was a kid.
> 
> *Doba, I have one 70`s Milwaukee Mile Raceday Mag, good old times with real different NAScars.*
> 
> And sweet job on the street Charger model. I just feePay'd my last two a few months ago. They weren't being displayed and I felt like someone else could give them a good home. I'll post a couple pics in a minute. :thumbsup:


* Doba, Great Chargers :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have 522 emails I haven't looked at yet. At firsgt I just didn't check my email for a couple days, now the number of unreads is overwhelming. I'll have to make sure I try and get to them today.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

The following can be built off of the Atlas '62 Pontiac that I can resincast( mounts on any T-jet type chassis (Aurora / MMT+ / AW):

# 10 bk/gd "Bunky Blackburn"

# 59 red "Tom Pistone"

# 8 bk/rd Pontiac


The # 11 yl/rd/wt "Holly Farms" can be built off of the IDEAL TCR Malibu. I have successfully modified these to run on 440-X2 wide chassis's


THe red # 06 "****** Gerkin" ' 64 Ford can be modified off of the Aurora T-jet / Dash / 3R '63 Ford hardtop. 


Neal:dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice collection Satellite1 :thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks very much for posting!!! Great models Doba, "Oh man parting is such sweet sorrow" I guess we all part with stuff, for whatever reason, we wish we had back (well, maybe a few exceptions) ...RM


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

*some postcards*


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

satellite1 said:


> *Yes, I collect old nascar stuff, and I àm a real MOPAR Guy*
> 
> not really funny for my wife ;-)


Man i must have missed this post big time!! all those pictures, postcards, models, slots are AWESOMMMMEEE!!! i am a BBIIGG mopar fan like you and its amazing that you are a mopar fan and you are from germany!!! 

Mopar Rules!!!

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great postcards! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

*Vintage Stock Car Mags*

A little play with a gallery maker tool, you find pics from my 70`s stock car magazine collection

to be continued..
http://www.southern500.de/index1.html


----------

